# HTML-Code valide formen



## Veränderung (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich arbeite mit PHP und der Template-Klasse Smarty. Meine Templates haben alle schön geformtes HTML. Über einen Texteditor (YUI2 Rich Text Editor) können geprüfte User eigenen HTML-Code einfügen. Nun kommt es vor, dass innerhalb des eingefügten Codes zum Beispiel wie im aktuellen Fall einfach zwei <div>-Tags offen bleiben. Bei der Darstellung toleriert das z.B. Firefox und es fällt nicht auf. IE8 dagegen verunstaltet das darumliegende Design, weil eben noch zwei Divs offen sind. 
Kann ich per PHP den HTML-Code irgendwie durchchecken lassen und ggf. offene Tags schließen? Bzw. gibt es Klassen, die den Code schön aufbereiten? Oder kann ich einen geschützten Bereich innerhalb der Seite kennzeichnen, sodass darin alle Tags für sich selbst verantwortlich sind, also nicht außerhalb des Bereichs gehen? 
Ich weiß leider nicht, wonach ich in dem Forum und in der Suchmaschine suchen soll, "php html formatieren" und Co sind zu allgemein. 
Freue mich auf eure Tipps.


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (4. Oktober 2012)

Diese Firefox-Erweiterung ist sehr nützlich: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/html-validator/

Ansonsten natürlich: http://validator.w3.org/


----------



## para_noid (4. Oktober 2012)

@Bad Request: der TE wollte wissen, wie er HTML-Quelltext backendseitig validieren & ausgeben kann.

@TE: nie genutzt, aber viel drüber gehört: HTML Purifier. Hier gibts ne kleine Erklärung dazu. Vielleicht gibts da auch ein SmartyPlugin.


----------

